# My attempt at drawing Pain



## angelcage (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok so i was bored last week so i tried to do a sketch of pain based on my physical features(to put it simple i just did a photo of myself and then i slighty modified it to resemble pain a lil more,that's the first time i use this technique,it was fun to do all the poses!).
It was moderately hard to do a decent job because i don't have a tablet,so i had to do the work with a shitty mouse,also i got lazy at the end and the background isn't what i originally was aiming for(i wanted to do an imagakure background,i made a quick sketch of it maybe i'll use for another time),and instead i opted for a cheap quick job(filters->render->clouds lol).
Enough chit chat,here it is(56k watch out it's pretty big)



Please feel to comment and critiziese as much as you want,any tips for doing better is very appriciated!

Also i'm sorry my drawing burned your eyes for teh uglyness or my post damaged you brain due to the grammar errors,i'm neither an artist nor a native speaker!

Edit:dunno why photobucket resized the pic,the original was lotsa bigger.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2007)

It certainly is a nice idea. The lips could need improvement, that looks kinda weird.

The blood rain doesn't look like rain but like blood that splattered on a vertical surface ( a metal wall or something) from above, unless that is what you intended.


----------



## angelcage (Oct 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> It certainly is a nice idea. The lips could need improvement, that looks kinda weird.
> 
> The blood rain doesn't look like rain but like blood that splattered on a vertical surface ( a metal wall or something) from above, unless that is what you intended.



For what it concerns the lips,consider that a lot of details has gone lost due to the resizing(earrings reflections,scratches on the headband etc),but anyway i'll try to improve it on the next try!
For the rain,uh yes that's supposed to be rain lol,it's my fault i got lazy and used a brush instead of making a custom rain 

Anyway thanks for the advices


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2007)

Brush? The best way is to just create dots all over the background (filter) and then motion-blur them to the angle it should fall to (filter again?)


----------



## Apollo (Oct 28, 2007)

The whole piece could use some lines, and the nose is a bit to high
as well as the lips being to noticeable for a man


----------



## angelcage (Oct 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Brush? The best way is to just create dots all over the background (filter) and then motion-blur them to the angle it should fall to (filter again?)



yeah i know the tip,i tried to use it but the result was even worse than this,it looked like red scratches on a dirty wall :/


----------

